# Votez pour l'iPod



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2002)

C'est sur le site du* Midem*. L'iPod s'affronte avec quelques daubes dont WindowsMediaPlayer, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, PressPlay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Notez la petite phrase au bas du site: *Midem supports industry's fight against piracy*...

Oserons-ils nommer l'iPod vainqueur?


----------



## sylko (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />*
Oserons-ils nommer l'iPod vainqueur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

On le fera gagner en votant!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va remonter le post toutes les heures!


----------



## sylko (12 Décembre 2002)

N'oubliez pas de voter!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * N'oubliez pas de voter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En plus on peut voter plusieurs fois apparemment... J'ai revoté aujourd'hui...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2002)

A voté.


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2002)

C'est fait ...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Décembre 2002)

A voté. Pour la 3e fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leur cookie ne doit vivre que 24 h.


----------



## sylko (12 Décembre 2002)

Je remonte!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * Je remonte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et je revote... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils vont quand même s'en rendre compte j'ai l'impression...


----------



## krystof (12 Décembre 2002)

Et voilà, c'est fait. Le vote étant secret, je ne dirais rien sur mon choix


----------



## Onra (13 Décembre 2002)

Je viens de revoter


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2002)

moi j'ai voté pour microsoft WM9...


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2002)

Et voilà, encore une couche.
Si iPod perd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pourra t'on dire que les résultats sont truqués


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Décembre 2002)

Et de 4 ! Comme Apple ne fait rien pour la promo de ses produits, c'est donc à nous, Mac users, de la faire !






 to Apple, na.


----------



## mercutio (13 Décembre 2002)

j'ai voté.

MAIS j'attend la prochaine révison avec une entrée audio (indispensable pour moi) et un meilleur prix d'attaque.

Steve fais le et je t'en prend un. Promis


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2002)

Des deux mains, et plusieurs fois. Cette machine est une bombe...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2002)

Et, Hop sans les mains !
C'est vrai que c'est cher l'iPod mais bon...
Enfin, j'hésite quand même : 
-un autre disque dur avec plein de mémoire pour stocker tous mes fichiers et sur le HD du iMac faire tourner OS
-ou un iPod

Entre les deux, mon coeur balance
Et puis, il y a une question de prix


----------



## steph_a_paris (17 Décembre 2002)

A voté


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2002)

Ça sera intéressant de voir le résultat... Car il y aura deux vainqueurs: celui du public (en espérant que ça ne soit pas truqué)... et celui des «professionnels» de l'industrie du disque...


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2002)

à voté !


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2002)

Et de trois


----------



## Jean lefort2 (17 Décembre 2002)

a voté


----------



## sylko (17 Décembre 2002)

Dans la série, voter pour nos amis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le Newsmaker de l'année sur le site de la BBC 

Ozzy Osbourne, l'ex-rocker, reconverti en lofteur avec sa famille sur MTV!

Jonathan Ive, On ne le présente plus! 

Michael Moore, réalisateur de "Bowling for Columbine" (à recommander)

Gary Lineker, un des plus célébres footballeurs britanniques


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2002)

A voté! 

Sacré Ozzy...


----------



## huexley (18 Décembre 2002)

ca va bientot etre la 10e fois que je vote pour l'iPod


----------



## Onra (18 Décembre 2002)

A rerevoté !


----------



## krystof (18 Décembre 2002)

3 et 1 qui font 4 (enfin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je crois)


----------



## wip (19 Décembre 2002)

A voté. J'adore mon Ipod !!


----------



## minime (19 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> en espérant que ça ne soit pas truqué



Pour éviter toute tricherie je vais revoter !


----------



## sylko (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr />* 

Pour éviter toute tricherie je vais revoter !   *<hr /></blockquote>

Idem!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Décembre 2002)

Re-hop sans les mains


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr />* 

Pour éviter toute tricherie je vais revoter !   *<hr /></blockquote>

On sait jamais... Des fois que certains voteraient pour Windows Media Player...


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

On sait jamais... Des fois que certains voteraient pour Windows Media Player... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


Je replace le lien, au cas ou certains seraient trop fatigués pour scroller!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;    C'EST PAR ICI!     &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2002)

A voté...

Franchement, vous trouvez pas qu'on exagère...


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* A voté...

Franchement, vous trouvez pas qu'on exagère... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


Pas du tout...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

Non, non 

3ème vote pour l'iiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddd


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr />* 

Pour éviter toute tricherie je vais revoter !   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai, on sait jamais ca pourrait bien être Houcine ou Nolwen de la star ac qui pourrait être élu !! narf, narf !


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* 

C'est vrai, on sait jamais ca pourrait bien être Houcine ou Nolwen de la star ac qui pourrait être élu !! narf, narf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Excellent!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* 

C'est vrai, on sait jamais ca pourrait bien être Houcine ou Nolwen de la star ac qui pourrait être élu !! narf, narf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Non... l'iPod il peut sortir jusqu'à 4000 chansons... les deux autres _produits_ que tu as cités annonent à peine des variétés mielleuses.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Décembre 2002)

Apparemment çà ne marche plus le vote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et impossible d'afficher la page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bizarre ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* Apparemment çà ne marche plus le vote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 : j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et impossible d'afficher la page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bizarre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

On l'a un peu cherché...


----------



## sylko (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* Apparemment çà ne marche plus le vote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et impossible d'afficher la page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bizarre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Tu ne dois pas aller sur la bonne page!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;    ESSAYE CELLE-CI!    &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## sylko (26 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 
Tu ne dois pas aller sur la bonne page!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;    ESSAYE CELLE-CI!    &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## sylko (3 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas le moment de se relâcher!


----------



## rezba (3 Janvier 2003)

oui, parce que ça s'arrête le 6 janvier  !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr /> * oui, parce que ça s'arrête le 6 janvier  !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme par hasard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si l'iPod gagne, ça sera l'occasion donnée à Steve de le dire...


----------



## Sebang (3 Janvier 2003)

Je viens juste de voter !
Sinon je voulais juste savoir si quelqu'un croit en une mise à jour de l'iPod pour très très bientôt (genre le 7 Janvier, au hasard, ou quelques jours plus tard) ou je peux déjà sortir la carte de crédit pour acheter le modèle 20go ?

Marchi !


----------



## Crüniac (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * <font color="#003399">Je viens juste de voter !
Sinon je voulais juste savoir si quelqu'un croit en une mise à jour de l'iPod pour très très bientôt (genre le 7 Janvier, au hasard, ou quelques jours plus tard) ou je peux déjà sortir la carte de crédit pour acheter le modèle 20go ?</font>* 

[/QUOTE]  

Il te reste trois jours à attendre, on sait jamais. C'est pas si long d'ici lundi.


----------



## sylko (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Comme par hasard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si l'iPod gagne, ça sera l'occasion donnée à Steve de le dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le nom du lauréat ne sera dévoilé que le 18 janvier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MidemNet


----------



## sylko (6 Janvier 2003)

C'est le dernier jour pour que l'iPod remporte le vote!!!!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;   V O T E Z !   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * C'est le dernier jour pour que l'iPod remporte le vote!!!!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;   V O T E Z !   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; * 

[/QUOTE]

A re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re voté...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2003)

Thanks for voting.


----------



## sylko (6 Janvier 2003)

Plus que quelques heures pour que l'iPod remporte le vote!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;   V O T E Z !   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2003)

Plus d'accès à la page. Ca doit-être fini.


----------



## sylko (7 Janvier 2003)

Non, je viens de tester sur le poste d'un collègue!

On va bientôt sortir le champagne!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2003)

Ca marche, il fallait juste être plus patient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en ai profité pour revoter.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Janvier 2003)

J'avais oublié de voter ces quelques derniers jours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de remédier à celà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Alors le résultat du vote ???


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alors le résultat du vote ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Windows Media Player grand vainqueur...


Non je plaisante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Peut-être pas...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

A rererererererere voté


----------



## sylko (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alors le résultat du vote ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Midemnet Innovation Awards

Thank you for your vote. 
The vote is now closed. The winner of the Innovation              Award will be announced during MidemNet, 18 January, on the website and in the Midem Daily News N°1 (19 January).  

Apparemment c'est pour le 18!

Le vote est clos depuis le 6 janvier, mais la page est toujours active!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Midemnet Innovation Awards

Thank you for your vote. 
The vote is now closed. The winner of the Innovation              Award will be announced during MidemNet, 18 January, on the website and in the Midem Daily News N°1 (19 January). (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

_And special thanks to MacGeneration for their support_


----------



## SingerTheBirdy (19 Janvier 2003)

Bah je crois bien que l'ipod est que deuxieme ...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par White_bugs:</font><hr /> * Bah je crois bien que l'ipod est que deuxieme ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et qui est vainqueur alors? WMP?


----------



## sylko (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Et qui est vainqueur alors? WMP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

MidemNet Innovation Award: AOL Music / First Listen won the trophy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AOL Music First Listen 

Radio@Netscape requires the RealPlayer Plugin which does not currently run under Mac OS X.  


On s'était donné pourtant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une bonne nouvelle tout de même! 
Ce n'est pas Microdaube qui remporte le trophée...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

MidemNet Innovation Award: AOL Music / First Listen won the trophy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AOL Music First Listen 

Radio@Netscape requires the RealPlayer Plugin which does not currently run under Mac OS X.  


On s'était donné pourtant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une bonne nouvelle tout de même! 
Ce n'est pas Microdaube qui remporte le trophée...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le vainqueur du public c'est lequel?


----------



## sylko (21 Janvier 2003)

On peut toujours voter! 

C'est bidon leur trophée...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * On peut toujours voter! 

C'est bidon leur trophée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement on peut toujours voté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais qu'est-ce que je fous encore debout moi ? allez zou au dodo


----------

